# Sam Smith



## CharlieCello (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi all,

Just discovered the amazing Sam Smith. I'm listening to 'Not The Only One' at the moment which is a really nice soulful piece with some good string elements 

Any other Sam Smith fans?

Heather


----------

